# Canon Powershot A2300 HD - Flash Working Incorrectly



## Davis313 (Nov 11, 2012)

I am facing a little bit of an issue with my Powershot. 85% of the time the flash doesn't work. In dark scenes with some light on them, the "Flash" sign will blink until I let go of the shutter button and even in any lowlight situations it doesn't work. It only works during the day when flash isn't actually needed. Anybody know what's up with it?


----------

